# Old Craftsman radial arm saw model # help



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The model number is usually on the base, and begins with a number like 213.xxxxxx. Reckon you can get a picture of the saw and post it here??


----------



## Brian Ski (Sep 21, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> The model number is usually on the base, and begins with a number like 213.xxxxxx. Reckon you can get a picture of the saw and post it here??





You beat me to it... I was just looking at it and the boards mounted as a cutting table were slanted and as I was looking why I just found it. 113.29411


Thanks, maybe I will post a picture later.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't consider radial arm saws to be particularly dangerous as some 
guys I know do. Nonetheless, not a bad idea to make yourself aware of
their specific dangers before using.

EDIT: BTW, my dad was one of the guys that used his RAS for absolutely 
everything for 40 years.....w/o an injury.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It looks as if you have the same one I have. Vintage about 1973. It's a rock. Takes a 10" blade. Parts may be unavailable from the searspartsdirect sight, but others like ereplacementparts.com may have some if you need them. As a gift it can't be beat.


----------



## Brian Ski (Sep 21, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> It looks as if you have the same one I have. Vintage about 1973. It's a rock. Takes a 10" blade. Parts may be unavailable from the searspartsdirect sight, but others like ereplacementparts.com may have some if you need them. As a gift it can't be beat.



Ere does not have much... Just doing a search... Found a manual on another site... http://vintagemachinery.org/files/PDF/Craftsman/113-29411.pdf


Nice saw for its day. A lot of adjustments to true it. Compound miters, crosscuts, routing. Now I can see how a 10" blade can go on it, by lifting the head. 



I have to fire it up and see if it works. Ground pin on plug missing. About a normal for the age. I should have a few extra 10" blades around. With the manual I found out what a lot of knobs and levers do. It looks like it has the original laminated wood bed on it. A little scored up. 



It came with a roll around table. Maybe need to pick up a support for long boards. Like I need more tools. I have wood working tools, metal working tools, automotive tools.


----------



## Brian Ski (Sep 21, 2018)

CodeMatters said:


> I don't consider radial arm saws to be particularly dangerous as some
> guys I know do. Nonetheless, not a bad idea to make yourself aware of
> their specific dangers before using.
> 
> ...



Nice video.. Thanks


The little I knew about a radial saw was that it cross cut nice. Great for long boards. The only thing I find it more dangerous than a table saw, is that on a table saw you can lower the blade so it is not much taller than the piece you are working on. 



I have been using a table saw for quite a while. My Grandfather got a table saw from work. A long time ago. Pre 70s?? He borrowed it to my Father when he built his house, now my Grandfather past it to me some years ago before he passed. A big cast iron Craftsman. One thumb nail chip when I got a bit to close. Another machine you have to respect. I just picked up a Stihl MS660 with a 36" bar. 



Gads... Will always remember the video you posted crosscutting a sheet of plywood with the full unguarded blade facing you!!! What company thought that was safe??


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't remember the specifics, but do remember that there was a recall of Craftsman radial arm saws, maybe 20 years or so ago. I never had one, always preferred a table saw, but know a couple of guys who contacted them and received updated parts of some sort.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It wasn't so much a "recall" as it was a safety announcement. Our "protect ourselves from ourselves" mentality saw that the blade guard was inefficient and they would give you $25 if you took the motor off and sent it to them (and you paid the postage) Those saws had been in use since the 1970's and certainly were not as safe as living in a bubble, but due diligence would keep you safe.


----------



## Brian Ski (Sep 21, 2018)

Ouch... $50 for destroying your saw. Sounds like mine may be involved. I put in my model and it took it. It wanted my serial... Mine is so old it does not list a serial number on the tag. Maybe if the saw is shot. If not I will keep it. 





Emerson Tool Co. (ETC) is providing $50 to owners of Craftsman® 8-inch, 8¼-inch, 9-inch, and 10-inch Radial Arm Saws, who follow a four-step process described on this website to properly disable their radial arm saw and document such steps.
Sears sold the Craftsman® 8-inch, 9-inch, and 10-inch saws from 1958 through 1992. The Craftsman® 8¼-inch saws were sold from 1990 through 1995.
Craftsman® 12-inch saws are not eligible for this recall.
Historically, these eligible saws were sold without a guard that covers the entire blade. Some consumers have contacted the blade or have been hit by wood kicked back by the saws, resulting in amputations, fractures and lacerations.
ALL ETC payments under this recall are FINAL.
http://radialarmsawrecall.com/


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

So it was $50. Still no way would I destroy my saw when it operated at 100%.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

When I turned in my ras about ten years ago they paid $100 and paid for shipping.
It was the only power tool I ever got hurt on. Ripping thin strips of cedar, one shattered and a splinter went through two fingers, making a sort of shish ke bob.
If you keep the saw use it only for crosscutting and get a negative hook angle blade for it. A positive hook angle blade will tend to try to climb over the workpiece.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@zircon, I agree with using it for cross cutting only. I have a table saw for ripping. My RAS (1973 Craftsman) is set up on a 16' side-to-side table in the back of my shop. So no matter what length of board I am cutting it has support.

This gets me to thinking. I have one or two extra 12" compound miter saws. Why not sell the RAS and set up the miter saw with a similar table? May make more sense.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

My dad had one of those back in the 1970s. Next time I visit my mom I'll look to see if it is still there in the garage.


----------

